# Oh my gosh, help!



## Labyrinthrunner (Apr 8, 2014)

As I was closing up the clinic for the night, I went up front to shut off the computers and someone had left a little baby bird in a little makeshift plastic nest with a note that says "Baby Bird, please help"

Of course, they couldn't stick around to tell me where they found it or anything about it... And of course it was 8pm by this time... 

In the morning, I can drive it over to the Living Desert Zoo... they do wildlife rescue in our area, and they will rescue birdies for a small donation... I just want to make sure the little guy makes it to the morning. 

He's not asking for food. Not one peep. I grabbed a curved tip syringe from the clinic and was planning to use that to feed him some hand-raising formula, but he isn't even opening his mouth. When I gently tap his beak with the syringe, he just does nothing. The formula says they need to be fed every 45 minutes... I'm kind of worried... 

Judging by the fact that his eyes are open but he still has pin feathers, I'm guessing he's between 7-12 days old. 

Any advice is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Without knowing the species of bird it is very difficult to give advice. Not all birds have a feeding response where they open their beak when it is tapped. Some the mother forces her beak into the side of the baby's beak to get her beak down. Pigeons and doves are like this. Others you have to touch the corner of the beak and they will open up. These type often have a bright yellow skin area at the corner of the beak which in the nest sort of fluoresces and the mother can see it in the dark. Also not knowing the species as to what its dietry requirements are. Sometimes with wild birds like this it is best not to feed in case you give the wrong type of food and to just give small amounts of fluid so that it doesn't dehydrate.

It is obviously late at night there now so the baby would probably not be fed again by the parents until morning anyway. Best you can do is to carefully give it some water and get it to the rescue as soon as possible in the morning, keeping it nice and warm overnight.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with Kate C.. we have to know the species of the bird, or else you can post a photo of the little fella. Get the bird to the zoo in the morning..Update us on the baby's condition, ok?


----------



## Labyrinthrunner (Apr 8, 2014)

I will definitely update you all in the morning. I had also sent a text message to the doctor that I work for, and she texted me back with similar advice. 

I think its a sparrow, but I'm unfamiliar enough with wild birds that I can't tell you for sure. 

Here is a blurry photo I snapped earlier. I don't want to bother it anymore tonight.


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

looks like baby sparrow or starling


----------

